# got engine?



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

_Modified by j.Connor at 6:18 PM 12-1-2003_


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

it looks so puuuuuuuurrrdy








except for that green thing in the back


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: got engine? (j.Connor)*

It's so, "porty"
I'm here in 2.8'land. I reach down and think I have some, but then there's the W8.
<deep breath, smirk, bite my cheek, ponder, sigh>


----------

